# Foods unique to areas



## blackadder (Aug 7, 2005)

In Preston we have the parched pea, a lovely dish that is great with vinigar. I have yet to find parched peas outside of Preston.

When I lived in Newcastle I became aware of a dish called Peas pudding, butty shops slapped this dish on your ham stotties (stottie is a regional term for bun, cob, barm cake etc) wether you liked it or not. I have yet to find a butty shop outside of the Tyne n wear area that serves this very tasty dish.

Is there any other places that has it's own food that is unique to its self?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 7, 2005)

You can get pease pudding in cans down here in Surrey. My father-in-law eats the stuff for breakfast, but he lives in Scotland. Never tried it myself.

When I was in Grimsby they used to put gravy on chips.

In Portugal they eat boiled pigs testicles, and crispy pigs ears.


----------



## melmoth (Aug 7, 2005)

Hot steamed black pudding with mustard! Fresh in Bury market! Delicious!


----------



## Flavour (Aug 7, 2005)

Eccles cake


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 7, 2005)

i've never really thought of pease pudding as a 'northern' thing - grew up with it in kent, pease pudding and boiled bacon, pea & ham soup etc.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2005)

Chorley Cake. 

Manchester Tart. 

Blackpool Milk Roll

Wigan kebab.


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 7, 2005)

Scouse


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 7, 2005)

Cheese pies *do not * exist outside the northwest. I really miss them !


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2005)

Parmesan, or "parmo".

Not the cheese; a north east dish. It consists of a fillet of pork (chicken can also be used), fried in breadcrumbs and then covered in white sauce, cheese sauce and then grate some cheese over the top and wack it back under the grill to melt it.

Serious artery clogger. It's well popular in Middlesbrough. More so than kebabs etc I reckon. I'm not too fussed on it, but there's a few places that sell "hot shot" parmos, which are nice. It's basically just the same but with peppers and peperoni on the top, and chilli powerder in the cheese.

Tastes better than it sounds, honest.


----------



## bfg (Aug 7, 2005)

dessiato said:
			
		

> When I was in Grimsby they used to put gravy on chips.



I think it'd be remarkable to find a chippie thatdidnt offer gravy . I have seen the odd one, aroundLondon, that doesnt do it. Surely these are chippies you dont risk eatin in??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 7, 2005)

bfg said:
			
		

> I think it'd be remarkable to find a chippie thatdidnt offer gravy . I have seen the odd one, aroundLondon, that doesnt do it. Surely these are chippies you dont risk eatin in??


"Odd one"? Chippies in the South don't do gravy. Even good ones. (I assume there's the occasional exception, but it's the rule.)


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2005)

Laverbread  MMMmMMMMmmmmm
Cawl


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 8, 2005)

Isn't laverbread Welsh?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 8, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> In Preston we have the parched pea, a lovely dish that is great with vinigar. I have yet to find parched peas outside of Preston.



Are they also called carlins ?
(Some sort of black/brown peas ? Traditionally eaten on the last Sunday in Lent before Palm Sunday ?)


----------



## blackadder (Aug 8, 2005)

Not sure about Carlins or about the religious turn to the dish, but I'd like to find out all the same.

There is two stalls in Preston town centre that sell parched peas, most excellent little stall in these pics

Parched Peas and hot spuds 

Caledonian 

The stall in the pics is themed around an old steam train, the owner said that anyone interested in trains should know about the name & number of the train Caledonian..


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 8, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> There is two stalls in Preston town centre that sell parched peas, most excellent little stall in these pics



Yes, I'd second that. I sometimes change trains at preston just so I can go to this stall. If you're ever in Preston, don't think of lunching anywhere else than on the square with peas or pototoes.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

Middletons battered chips. The only thing I miss about the West Midlands.

Pontefract cakes. Huge round slabs of liquorice. Made in Pontefract, natch.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2005)

blackadder! what about butter pies!

ask for a butter pie anywhere other than preston and they look at you like you're mad.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Cheese pies *do not * exist outside the northwest. I really miss them !



mr shoes remembers those from her liverpool schooldays. she says they're really nice. anyone got a recipe?

ulster fry is one thing i've never seen outside liverpool and for good reason. it's horrible


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2005)

It's not unique to the area of course, but if you ask for 'fish and chips' in a chippy in Hull they give you haddock.  Haddock is the standard and cod the one you have to ask for specially, rather than t'other way round.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

Barmcakes? 

Lancashire hotpot.

Cumberland sausage.

Everton mints???


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 8, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> blackadder! what about butter pies!
> 
> ask for a butter pie anywhere other than preston and they look at you like you're mad.



Not strictly true  - You can get butter pies in Wigan and Skelmersdale - Chorley is somekind of butter pie mecca and even here in the sunny Fylde you can get them. (Though the ones we have at work are always stale  )

I must get a butter pie based tagline one of these days...

I agree in the wider sense of the Central Lancs area - I've had so many odd looks about butter pies. 

"A pie, full of butter?  "


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Barmcakes?


thats just regional variation in names rather than it actually being unique to the area though.

is it my imagination, or has barmcake only come into popular usage in west lancashire in the past 15 years or so? i'm sure they were universally refered to as 'teacakes' when i was a nipper (in preston anyway).


----------



## Idaho (Aug 8, 2005)

Homity pies seem common round here, and are not something I had previously come across.

Sheffield is great for the pork, stuffing and apple sauce breadcakes that the butchers sell.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

naah, 30 years at the very least!

It _is argued_ that barmcakes are slightly different to other bread rolls because of their exact method of manufacture. Summat to do with using froth off yeasty liquid before baking.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

hendersons relish sheffield


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> hendersons relish sheffield


how could i have failed.....

(hangs head in shame...)


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> hendersons relish sheffield



Mmm, Henderson's Relish.    

Miles better than Worcestershire Sauce ... but impossible to obtain outside Sheffield.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 8, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> i'm sure they were universally refered to as 'teacakes' when i was a nipper (in preston anyway).



They called them that in Huddersfield when I lived there.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

oh but  it is!

Across Yorkshire, Derbyshire, Glasgow, even _Lancashire_!

tho not in that many places.  I could go on, but it preobably deserves a thread of its own - a _vegan_ worcester sauce!

Hendersons Online


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Mmm, Henderson's Relish.
> 
> Miles better than Worcestershire Sauce ... but impossible to obtain outside Sheffield.



my missus is from sheff and keeps promising me this sauce  

buts all lies  

She wont let some one from outside have it  

excuses like i forgot to get some


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> oh but  it is!
> 
> Across Yorkshire, Derbyshire, Glasgow, even _Lancashire_!



I'll have to look out for that.  I've never seen it round here though.


----------



## dormouse (Aug 8, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd second that. I sometimes change trains at preston just so I can go to this stall. If you're ever in Preston, don't think of lunching anywhere else than on the square with peas or pototoes.


My boyfriend was thrilled to find a parched pea stall - he's from Middlesbrough and had been thinking that Prestonians were uncivilised.  NB  to Maidmarian - he calls them 'carlins' though.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I'll have to look out for that.  I've never seen it round here though.


Where to buy Hendersons

Good stuff!


----------



## Error Gorilla (Aug 8, 2005)

Henderson's is fantastic; a kind of vegetarian Worcester Sauce, only better. Slap it on your pasties, pour it on your tomato soup...lovely!


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> naah, 30 years at the very least!
> 
> It _is argued_ that barmcakes are slightly different to other bread rolls because of their exact method of manufacture. Summat to do with using froth off yeasty liquid before baking.


but i'm 27, and when i was small it was teacakes in all the bakeries round here - i only remember them starting being barm cakes when i was about 10. 

now if you ask for a teacake they assume you want a fruit teacake...


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 8, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Not sure about Carlins or about the religious turn to the dish, but I'd like to find out all the same.
> 
> There is two stalls in Preston town centre that sell parched peas, most excellent little stall in these pics
> 
> ...


----------



## soulman (Aug 8, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> "Odd one"? Chippies in the South don't do gravy. Even good ones. (I assume there's the occasional exception, but it's the rule.)



What!

No chips and onion gravy


----------



## lizardqueen (Aug 9, 2005)

Wigan has Chips and Pea Wet (have never tried it coz I don't fancy pea juice on my chips ta   )

And I've never been anywhere outside Bolton/Wigan where you can get a pie or a pastie on a barmcake     Weird, but it works you know.....


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 9, 2005)

Maccaroni pie in scotland is well wrong is this local to heart clogged celts?


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2005)

lizardqueen said:
			
		

> And I've never been anywhere outside Bolton/Wigan where you can get a pie or a pastie on a barmcake     Weird, but it works you know.....


nope, you can get a pie barmcake anywhere that sells pies, and barmcakes.

to my relief...


----------



## lizardqueen (Aug 9, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> nope, you can get a pie barmcake anywhere that sells pies, and barmcakes.
> 
> to my relief...



But you'll get looked at a bit funny when you ask for it


----------



## Wookey (Aug 9, 2005)

I live in Eccles, as in cakes. So another vote for them.  

(Yes, we do eat Eccles Cakes.....aaaaallllll the fucking time)


----------



## montevideo (Aug 10, 2005)

there's the chorley cake - a bigger flatter version of the eccles cake, different kind of pastry. Remembering eating it as a kid, never seen it since,

and naturally enough vimto!


----------



## Calum McD (Aug 10, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Yep, same thing ! See : http://www.carlinpeas.co.uk



I've seen the dried version sold as "Marple" peas, which cook up identical to the parched peas sold on the aforementioned Preston stall.  But I haven't been able to get hold of any lately    (although the local supermarket does stock Henderson's Relish   )

And why, oh why, has the world (bar a 5-10 mile radius around Preston) refused to recognise the genius of the Butter pie?  Once asked for one where I used to work near Haslingden, and the guy looked at me as though I was from another planet   

And while I'm on the subject of pastries - was in Leeds the other day - the city is chock full of Gregg's shops - but not one sold veggie pasties.  Is this a N.West thing?


----------



## Wookey (Aug 10, 2005)

Maybe, actually. You can only get cheese and onion and cornish round our way....yer actual veggie pasty is a bit Southern.


----------



## Funky_monks (Aug 10, 2005)

Meat pie.

Unkown really in the south, however, similar pies are available as 'Scotch Pie'.

And, of course, Vimto.


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2005)

is vimto a northern thing? i never knew...


----------



## montevideo (Aug 10, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> is vimto a northern thing? i never knew...



it's a manchester thing. There's a wooden statue (of a vimto bottle) dedicated to mr vimto outside umist (where i used to work). Like all soft drinks of its day it was advertised as a tonic/pick-me-up, for medicinal purposes only - & none of that fizzy stuff you get in cans now.

Here's a tip: vodka & vimto (neat from the bottles) it'll blow your socks off. Pisses all over vodka & red bull. 

Or hot vimto. Magical.


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 10, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> it's a manchester thing. There's a wooden statue (of a vimto bottle) dedicated to mr vimto outside umist (where i used to work). Like all soft drinks of its day it was advertised as a tonic/pick-me-up, for medicinal purposes only - & none of that fizzy stuff you get in cans now.
> 
> Here's a tip: vodka & vimto (neat from the bottles) it'll blow your socks off. Pisses all over vodka & red bull.
> 
> Or hot vimto. Magical.



I've never heard of vimto before. What does it taste like? Is it like Iron Bru?


----------



## montevideo (Aug 10, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I've never heard of vimto before. What does it taste like? Is it like Iron Bru?



Nooooo! It's thick & sickly sweet, like medicine but sicklier & sweeter (rots your teeth just looking at it). Deep red/purple colour. They do fizzy pop cans of it now but it doesn't compare. 

This is what you need to look for in the shops


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 10, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> Nooooo! It's thick & sickly sweet, like medicine but sicklier & sweeter (rots your teeth just looking at it). Deep red/purple colour. They do fizzy pop cans of it now but it doesn't compare.
> 
> This is what you need to look for in the shops



kinda like buckfast for children?


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2005)

it's a mixed fruit cordial. like ribena, but nicer.


----------



## montevideo (Aug 10, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> kinda like buckfast for children?



BINGO!


----------



## vimto (Aug 10, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> BINGO!


Oi!  

vimto


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 15, 2005)

colts foot rock is pretty unique to yorkshire, it an aniseed rock that looks like a limp of clay


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Patties, battered fishcake without the fish. Just potato and parsley. Only in Hull? 
Fish with the skin on, only between Hull and Scarborough?

Not quite the same - spice meaning sweets in Bradford / Huddersfield area?

Up The Tigers


----------



## articul8 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just seen on the news that they a firm in Burnley has starting making Veggie Black Puddings - apparently they taste just like the 'real' ones (only minus the blood and offal).  Sounds good to me.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 18, 2005)

I had a veggie haggis once. It was minging.


----------



## montevideo (Aug 18, 2005)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Patties, battered fishcake without the fish. Just potato and parsley.



Er, wouldn't that just be a potato cake?


----------



## articul8 (Aug 19, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I had a veggie haggis once. It was minging.



but any less minging than 'real' haggis (ie. made out of sheep's bladder, mutton etc...)?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 19, 2005)

articul8 said:
			
		

> but any less minging than 'real' haggis (ie. made out of sheep's bladder, mutton etc...)?



I'm sorry, I preferred real haggis!


----------



## chio (Aug 19, 2005)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Patties, battered fishcake without the fish. Just potato and parsley. Only in Hull?



They have something similar as "scallops" in West Yorks, only without the parsley.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Aug 19, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> colts foot rock is pretty unique to yorkshire, it an aniseed rock that looks like a limp of clay



We had colts foot rock in Rochdale when I was a kid along with Kaylie, those really hard licquorice sticks (as opposed to Spanishes) and Black peas (carling peas) and Parkin on Bommie night. When I came to newcastle in 1976 I remember queuing up for a Ham salad at our college refectory thinking why the fuck are they serving bits of caramel with the ham? It was of course pease pudding. Are saveloy dips common outside Tyne and wear? I found that quite a strange dish for the NE.


----------



## Firky (Aug 19, 2005)

stotties - only in the toon, cant be arsed to explain cos rockets prolly already posted it


----------



## BennehBoi (Aug 20, 2005)

The obvious - Yorkshire pudding.  (although it's universally eaten)

Non brewed condiment - used to be a Sheffield thing IIRC.


----------

